# What is a "gun" worth when you can't have one?



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

It has been a couple of years and I've wanted to write this story, but have often been afraid to do so. I'm not mentioning any names but I'd hate for the laws to change so I'll just leave it here because there is a lesson to be learned.

Imagine, if you would, that you live in a land where less then 2,000 hand guns are allowed to be privately held. To put things in perspective there are over 4 million people in the land. And only 2,000 LEGAL handguns. To have one you must have a license or permit - the permit is assigned to the gun. The serial number of the gun is on the permit, and whoever holds the permit in right and title can possess the gun. What would that gun be worth?

A little over a decade ago my dad was alive and well. He found out the laws of this land were changing and he made me take a trip with him there to secure my citizenship due to our heritage it was allowed. A couple of forms and I was a citizen of this land, and we then transferred a modern hand gun to the country and registered it and obtained one of the less then 2,000 licenses in my name. Its all legal.

What is it worth? A legal representative contacted me a few years ago having looked my license up and finding me. It appears there are provisions for me to sell the firearm and license (to which I have no interest in doing). I've always been kind of in awe though of what someone would pay in such a dire situation. Imagine if we woke up in some horrid situation like that in our country - what would people pay to be legal.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

If things got violent during SHTF, I'm not talking free for all in the streets but violent like occasionally you may hear that a neighbor was murdered and his home plundered for food during the night level of violence,,, then a gun of any sort would become almost priceless. The problem would then become what would your neighbor have that you needed that would be worth that priceless weapon with a box of shells? You may have a spare weapon you could sell but very few people would have what you truly needed.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Things get rough, it could be priceless. Having it registered guarantees that when a government becomes evil enough it will know where to confiscate such. Items. Then comes the black market or illegal cache to fill the void. Think French Resistance or IRA which may be closer to modern conditions.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

nothing people already own and carry illegal -here it is illegal for anyone under the age to posses or own a handgun -most gang bangers are under 18.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Its only illegal if you get caught! SHTF, who really cares! Someones here has a tag line, " Two types of people, those with guns, and those who dig, you dig" Paraphrasing. jmo.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

If things got to that point, cash would probably be worthless. A needy person would find it near impossible to carry all I would require for a barter in trade.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

A gun is priceless when SHTF .


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Its worth your life.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Its worth your survival - defense against dbags, sustenance, deterrence

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I am a firm believer that all of our freedoms and power comes from our right to own and bear arms. I ensure to pass this understanding onto my Daughters and anyone else with half a brain that will listen. Firearms, as already said, are priceless to have and I come close to having a measure of pity for those that do not own any or care to own any.
As far as legal/illegal goes. We are at a time in which rule of law does not really matter anymore.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

When guns are illegal. The sheep who gave theirs up will be enslaved by those who didn't.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Chipper said:


> When guns are illegal. The sheep who gave theirs up will be enslaved by those who didn't.


Yep, whether govt or other ill intentioned group.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Its worth your life.


Poignant, and true.


----------

